# Graco ProX19 or 390?



## paintguy80 (Feb 28, 2018)

I have a small painting business that I run on the side. My old sprayer died on me, and I'd like some of your opinions on which sprayer I should get before I pull the trigger. The ProX19 and the 390 are the ones I've been comparing. 

What I intend on using it for is Ceilings, trim & doors.

This will be strictly for latex paints, and all interior.

My frequency would be 1-2 small/med houses a month.

I'm looking for something reliable in the $500-$800 price range that is going to last. I'm leaning towards Graco because I've never had any issues with their products in the past. 

I've also noticed that CJspray.com has great deals on refurbished/reconditioned Graco sprayers that come with a full Graco warranty. Is that a route I should consider, or should I steer clear? 

I'd be willing to budget more if I painted every day, but this is not the case. Thanks in advance for any advice you guys may have.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Not sure why you would even consider a x19, the pump is not serviceable at all, designed to fail eventually.

You can get pretty good deals on a new 390 from portland compressor.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

Get the 390. The x19 are limited life machines. I have several 390s and we put thousands of gallons of paint through them with no issues other than maybe an occasional repack or fuse. Those things are workhorses. IMO, spend the money and get a new one. A lot of times, Sherwin Williams and other vendors have deals with the machines like you can get 5 free tips etc that are nice bonuses.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Purchase the 390. I've got one and it has done great for me, with absolutely no issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I would step up to a 395. For a little more $$ a lot better pump.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I would step up to a 395. For a little more $$ a lot better pump.


What specifically is better about a 395? (looking to get some new pumps my self)


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> What specifically is better about a 395? (looking to get some new pumps my self)




Availability of smart control for one thing. Invaluable for spraying at low pressure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Jmayspaint said:


> Availability of smart control for one thing. Invaluable for spraying at low pressure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was planning on renting them out. Digital stuff scares me, just more expensive parts to break. I can get a new 390 for ~$600 and 395 ~$900. Only thing that appeals to me about the 395 is that is what my contractors use so I would be proficient at servicing them if I own a couple my self.


----------



## gregplus (Jun 11, 2013)

*hi*

For ceilings you need large tips, make sure 390 can run these.

I got 495 from PPG Paints they gave me really good deal. It works perfect.

ProX19 is for home users.


----------



## paintguy80 (Feb 28, 2018)

*Update prox19 or 390*

So I took your guys advice and went with the Graco 390. Spraymall had the 390PC for $799 with free shipping and 3 free tips. I'm hoping for this rig to last me for years.


----------



## gregplus (Jun 11, 2013)

*hi*

It will. Make sure you clean it good and do not leave water in it overnight, use pump armor. You can reuse it for many times.

Dont mix oil paints and stains with it if you use latex...


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Apr 9, 2015)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> What specifically is better about a 395? (looking to get some new pumps my self)


40% more power.

My 390 motor died at 6 month of use. Anyone recommend me to buy a more powerful sprayer.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

DiasDePlaya said:


> 40% more power.
> 
> My 390 motor died at 6 month of use. Anyone recommend me to buy a more powerful sprayer.


Not sure how you burn out a motor in 6 months... defective unit or PEBCAK


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Apr 9, 2015)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Not sure how you burn out a motor in 6 months... defective unit or PEBCAK


Just painting with latex 8 hr/day 5 days a week.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

paintguy80 said:


> So I took your guys advice and went with the Graco 390. Spraymall had the 390PC for $799 with free shipping and 3 free tips. I'm hoping for this rig to last me for years.


One of the first sprayers I bought was a 390, I believe it was in 1988. I've bought about 20 sprayers over the years, with one exception they were all Graco. One was a Titan, enough said about that ! 

Still have the 390 and it runs like a champ. Only repairs I have done over the years is packings, which is just maintenance. It is the only airless I kept when I retired, as it is all I ever will need for any retirement projects that may pop up. 

I don't believe you will regret buying a Graco.


----------

